# best sweet itch rugs?



## itsapiebald (21 April 2016)

I'm looking for a sweet itch rug for my boy and wondered which brand is best? TThere's so many out there!

Could really do with a full body one (body, belly, neck) and a attachable face mask if possible.

I can't afford a boett unfortunately. ..


----------



## MuddyTB (21 April 2016)

Boett is the best of that style of rug. There are some good second hand deals on ebay if you like those. For a Boett style rug Cornerstone Browbands on ebay do made to measure ones cheaper.

These rugs do offer the best coverage IMO, however they're not massively robust. You'd need electric tape fencing and no rug wreckers in with your horse.

The Rambo sweet itch hoody gets lots of good reviews and is probably the strongest out there, (but sadly not cheap either).


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 April 2016)

I use the Rambo SI hoody for mine: does the job, is durable, and lasts well.

Beware of buying them second-hand on e-bay as often people will wash them before selling, where unfortunately they'll do it too hot and/or use harsh washing detergent, which will shrink the rug at least one size, which means that when you put the rug on your horse you'll be scratching your head as to why its a size too small........

Having said that, e-bay will actually save you a lot of money.

A good second to the Rambo brand is the Premier Equine ones; if you "follow" their website they'll often do bargain spots on specific lines they do, so you need to lurk coz sooner or later they'll do a Special on sweet itch rugs. I like their rugs, but having bought a few of their rugs, and very annoyingly had to return them, you need to be aware that their sizing is sometimes a little odd - IMO either way too big, or way too small!! Tho' I have bought their rugs and they've been just right!!!

If thinking of a Boett, don't be tempted towards cheaper alternatives. I bought a Pagony rug a few years back which is supposed to be a cheapie alternative, from somewhere called Solva Icelandics I think I was. It was rubbish! The quality of it was totally naff, the stitching came apart, and somehow my boy managed to get the flimsy elastic fastening straps caught up around his hind leg; plus the fact that it had to go over his head which we had a fight about every time. Not worth the trouble IMO.

The other alternative is the Snuggy Hoods SI range; they're not cheap, but might be just what you are looking for?? Worth a look at their website mebbe; again they often have special offers so another place where it might be worth lurking......


----------



## _HP_ (21 April 2016)

In 18 yrs of managing sweet Itch, I have tried most rugs...
My recommendation would be either then Rambo, or the cheaper, but just as good, Premier Equine sweet Itch buster with belly.http://www.premierequine.co.uk/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=12714353

If you sign up ,you can get sent a 20% off voucher plus join their Facebook group for updates as they are often on offer.

It's an excellent rug....1000 denier, like the Rambo, so is hard-wearing but is loose fitting so comfortable and non heating.
My cob has never been better in his.


----------



## itsapiebald (21 April 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I use the Rambo SI hoody fthe mine does the job, is durable, and lasts well.

Beware of buying them second-hand on e-bay as often people will wash them before selling, where unfortunately they'll do it too hot and/or use harsh washing detergent, which will shrink the rug at least one size, which means that when you put the rug on your horse you'll be scratching your head as to why its a size too small........

Having said that, e-bay will actually save you a lot of money.

A good second to the Rambo brand is the Premier Equine ones; if you "follow" their website they'll often do bargain spots on specific lines they do, so you need to lurk coz sooner or later they'll do a Special on sweet itch rugs. I like their rugs, but having bought a few of their rugs, and very annoyingly had to return them, you need to be aware that their sizing is sometimes a little odd - IMO either way too big, or way too small!! Tho' I have bought their rugs and they've been just right!!!

If thinking of a Boett, don't be tempted towards cheaper alternatives. I bought a Pagony rug a few years back which is supposed to be a cheapie alternative, from somewhere called Solva Icelandics I think I was. It was rubbish! The quality of it was totally naff, the stitching came apart, and somehow my boy managed to get the flimsy elastic fastening straps caught up around his hind leg; plus the fact that it had to go over his head which we had a fight about every time. Not worth the trouble IMO.

The other alternative is the Snuggy Hoods SI range; they're not cheap, but might be just what you are looking for?? Worth a look at their website mebbe; again they often have special offers so another place where it might be worth lurking......
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I need a rug with a big body and short neck...I have a really strange shaped pony lol. 
I do like the boett/snuggly hoods style rugs i was looking at the z itch but that is a a cheaper one, it does have good reviews though.


----------



## itsapiebald (21 April 2016)

_HP_ said:



			In 18 yrs of managing sweet Itch, I have tried most rugs...
My recommendation would be either then Rambo, or the cheaper, but just as good, Premier Equine sweet Itch buster with belly.http://www.premierequine.co.uk/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=12714353

If you sign up ,you can get sent a 20% off voucher plus join their Facebook group for updates as they are often on offer.

It's an excellent rug....1000 denier, like the Rambo, so is hard-wearing but is loose fitting so comfortable and non heating.
My cob has never been better in his.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll have a look at the premier equine one


----------



## Makemineacob (21 April 2016)

Have a look at the ruggles fly rugs before you part with your money, they are very well made and made with the identical fabric which is far superior to most fly rugs on the market. We use the ruggles on one of our sweet itch sufferers and has kept his sweet itch at bay for the last two years and they are hard wearing!


----------



## HBB (21 April 2016)

I have used these rugs to great success, I can highly recommend them...

http://www.solva-icelandics.co.uk/sweet1.htm#The_DeMeulenkamp_Itch-Off_rug


----------



## LovesCobs (24 April 2016)

I've used the Masta version of theBoet and have for years. It has worked well for me.


----------



## thatsmygirl (25 April 2016)

I really rate the Rambo hoodys, brought a boett and within weeks it was trashed, not strong enough! The Rambo is into its 4 year if not longer, wouldn't bother looking at other makes anymore.


----------



## LovesCobs (25 April 2016)

sorry I gave the wrong info above! it's the Equi-Theme bug rug I use which works well


----------



## Micropony (1 May 2016)

I have the premier equine and the rambo. Rambo is my preference of the two, mainly because of the elastic strap under the chin, which keeps the hood up. Both fit nicely and seem quite robust, but only a year old and not yet tested by the rigours of herd turnout...


----------



## FinkleyAlex (2 May 2016)

Rambo and shires do a nice one. I find premier equine's is too narrow around the shoulder and rubs. Incidentally I have a Rambo and shires for sale as I lost my sweet itch horse a few days ago.


----------

